# Anyone know about "duck itch" in dogs?



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Just wondered if anyone knows anything about "duck itch." It's comparable to "swimmer's itch" in people. My google searches haven't turned up much on the canine end. Swimmer's itch causes unpleasant rashes in people after swimming in waters where ducks/geese swim (due to a parasite that they carry), but that's about it. I only found a few articles related to dogs, most of which said it causes a similar rash after swimming, but one article reported that the parasite goes beyond the dog's skin and gets into their intestines, which apparently can make them pretty sick. Anyone have any experience or knowledge about this?


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

bumping....


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm not much help but I wanted to comment. We used to have a lake house on Winnipesaukee and I do remember my parents mentioning this before, but I don't remember any of us actually getting it. I'm not really sure if dogs could get the rash too ...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't know about it getting into your intestines... ! 

What I understood is the rash is caused by mites. And these mites tend to be in sitting water where there might be a lot of water fowl (I'm thinking about the mill pond downtown which is sorta like a nesting spot for a lot of ducks and geese). Though actually, the bigger danger is the e-coli count from the water fowl in those places. 

You might find a rash or bite spots (like gnat or flea bites) where you apparently got bit by something - major league reason to hose yourself and/dog down after swimming in the lake, especially if you can't get into a bathtub right away.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I found this article on it from last year in Washington on a bloom on a lake from the govt. It has alot of information about it. 
http://www.osgov.com/images/algae/Duck%20Lake%20Press%20Release.pdf


----------

